# WWII Bomb Fall Plot gallery



## RMallon (Jun 5, 2005)

http://www.pbase.com/dwerbil/bomb_plot_gallery

Hello, I'm a new poster here. Thought you guys might be interested in this.

I recently borrowed a box of WWII photos from my cousin-in-law to scan and put in a on-line gallery. They were her (now deceased) dad's. He served in the European campaign on 50 missions on a B-17 Flying Fortress.

Most all the images are of what's identified as "bomb fall plot" photos. They're reconnaissance photos taken mostly during bombing runs over various parts of Europe, including places as Italy, Austria....Vienna, industrial areas, Germany, Hungary, Romania, Ploesti, Yugoslavia, Czech.

I just started scanning and uploading a few images just last night. This will be a fair project to do being there's over 120 images total. I should be added more over the next several days.

I scanned them at 200 dpi and kept them that size due to amazing detail in these images. The origianls are all apx. 9x9 inches in size. I would say they're contact prints meaning the negatives are the same size.

For those with cable modem, I recommend viewing the photos at 'original' size. Below each image, with cookies enabled, are viewing sizes one can choose. Some images I've added notes at the bottom.

If anyone has knowledge on particular photos, you can post a comment at the bottom of each photo page.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jun 5, 2005)

wow what a way to make a first post, looks like you've got allot to contribute to the site, great pics too.........


----------



## Karbine (Jun 5, 2005)

wow very nice keep up the good work


----------



## RMallon (Jun 5, 2005)

Thanks. I just uploaded another batch. It'll be a few days until some more go up.


----------



## Erich (Jun 5, 2005)

May I ask his final rank and the name of his B-17 and bomb group and squadron in the US 15th AF ?

thank you and keep em coming..........

v/r

E


----------



## Erich (Jun 5, 2005)

yes would like the bomb group and squadron as I would like to follow up on this. Now there is 1 or 2 plot pics of Wien under bombing ? It might be interesting to do a real close look as the big Flak towers housing the twin 128mm's might just be visible.

also the close-up of the parked a/c enlarged is a bit blurry can that be slightly reduced as I am curious whether single or twin engine a/c ?

good job

E `


----------



## evangilder (Jun 5, 2005)

Outstanding! Once you get some quality scans of those pictures, you should think of getting those donated to either a WWII aviation museum or the Smithsonian and or National Archives. Those are a great piece of American history that appear to be in very good condition. They need to be preserved.


----------



## Erich (Jun 5, 2005)

or 8x10's copied for my data base....


----------



## RMallon (Jun 5, 2005)

Erich said:


> yes would like the bomb group and squadron as I would like to follow up on this. Now there is 1 or 2 plot pics of Wien under bombing ? It might be interesting to do a real close look as the big Flak towers housing the twin 128mm's might just be visible.
> 
> also the close-up of the parked a/c enlarged is a bit blurry can that be slightly reduced as I am curious whether single or twin engine a/c ?
> 
> ...


 
Course the title at the top of the gallery is the 301st and 97th. "5th Wing" is on most photo markers. 
These photos came from my cousin's father-in-law who is deceased. I'll post information as it comes in.
I take you to mean Wein is a town? Have yet to see any. I'll report back if I do. 
I can't dissern the detail myself on the original about twin engine or not.
Thanks for your post.


----------



## RMallon (Jun 5, 2005)

evangilder said:


> Outstanding! Once you get some quality scans of those pictures, you should think of getting those donated to either a WWII aviation museum or the Smithsonian and or National Archives. Those are a great piece of American history that appear to be in very good condition. They need to be preserved.




If they were mine to do so, I would search out an appropiate place for them. I will pass that along to my cousin whose these belong to and hope they'll do same.


----------



## Erich (Jun 5, 2005)

Wien is Vienna, the GErman translated form of the great city.

I will have to look but I think there are 4 twin tower groupings in the city area and I have seen them in other bomb plot pics.

post away please


----------



## evangilder (Jun 5, 2005)

Thanks for sharing them also! I have seen others as well. These are very well preserved and have maintained a good clarity.


----------



## RMallon (Jun 5, 2005)

Erich said:


> Wien is Vienna, the GErman translated form of the great city.
> 
> I will have to look but I think there are 4 twin tower groupings in the city area and I have seen them in other bomb plot pics.
> 
> post away please



Erich, number 7 is labeled "South Industrial, Vienna, Austria".
The label says an altitude up to over 25,000 ft. I'd say that'd be pressing the resolution quite a bit.
I have seen some other Vienna bomb fall plot photos in the box.


----------



## Erich (Jun 5, 2005)

post them please. well maybe under a good magnifying glas these could be determined... ?


----------



## HealzDevo (Jun 5, 2005)

Got any friends who are jewellers? I know that jewellers usually have very good loupes which have good magnifying detail and can bring up fuzzy spots very well. I have used a good quality loupe on one of my fuzzy coins and it brought up a lot of detail, so it should in theory do the same with a photo.


----------



## evangilder (Jun 5, 2005)

I used to have an eye loupe in my tools. I will have to see if I still have it after I get moved.


----------



## RMallon (Jun 6, 2005)

evangilder said:


> I used to have an eye loupe in my tools. I will have to see if I still have it after I get moved.



Give your pc an eye loop.....
http://magnifier.sourceforge.net/

I use it a lot the past year. Freeware that works.


----------



## RMallon (Jul 3, 2005)

http://www.pbase.com/dwerbil/bomb_plot_gallery

Just a note to say I've finally scanned and uploaded all bomb fall plot images to the gallery. There's near 130 to peruse. I've added a link to the 301st BG website on each photo page.

Here's one in particular that surprised me to see; it's the bombing of the monestry at Monte Cassino in Italy....
http://www.pbase.com/dwerbil/image/44816876/original


----------

